# brush in photoshop



## coffinberry (Jan 5, 2008)

trying to digital painting, having issues with a brush in photoshop. here's a link to diagram showing what the issue is:

((very large or i'd post the image here))
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plightpu3.jpg


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 6, 2008)

What are your Brush presets? I only see what the basic brush looks like. 

That could very well be the reason you have irregularities if you aren't looking at the presets this brush has.

[attachment=2257]

This should give you an idea of what I'm referring to. (I'm using CS3 in this example)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 6, 2008)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> trying to digital painting, having issues with a brush in photoshop. here's a link to diagram showing what the issue is:
> 
> ((very large or i'd post the image here))
> http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plightpu3.jpg


i don't know what to tell u, i mean i have version 4.0 and not having that problem


----------

